# looking for colored cts



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looking for 10' vapor trail 1-3oz or a 9' s7 3/4-3oz
blank must be red,orange(tangerine) or gold
used is preferred.......to keep cost reasonable
buy or trade


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Please close


----------

